# ASUS N56VZ - Festplatte Flaschenhals?



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir letzte Woche das ASUS N56VZ bei Amazon bestellt und seit Donnerstag in Betrieb. Das Notebook ist genial 
Folgende Sache liegt mir aufm Herzen: Ich habe vor allem die hohe Leistung ausgewählt um ohne Probleme *Videobearbeitung* machen zu können.
Ich musste feststellen, dass FullHD 50p Videomaterial (1920x1080 - 50p - ca. 25.000 kbit's - ts. Container)) nicht flüssig abgespielt werden kann.
Die CPU wird überhaupt nicht angestrengt. Core i7-3610QM @ 2,30GHz + 8 GB DDR3 und eine Geforce GT 650M (2GB). 
Auch in der Videobearbeitung mit Magix VideoDeluxe (ist ein super Programm, arbeitet super mit CUDA zusm) können die Dateien nicht flüssig wiedergegeben werden. Auch nach der Konvertierung ins Cineform AVI ist keine flüsige Wiedergabe und Bearbeitung möglich. Könnte die Festplatte Seagate Momentus Spinpoint M8 1000GB, SATA II der Flaschenhals sein? Ich habe knapp fünf Tests mit HDTune durchgeführt. Der erste Test ergab eine Durchschnittstransferrate von 86 MB/s, beim 3. Test waren es nur noch 78,8 MB/s, beim 4. 67 MB/s, 5. zeigt mir nur noch 65 MB/s an. Die Rate ist mit jedem Test gefallen. Die Zugriffszeit blieb bei konstanten 17,7ms. (siehe angehängte Bilder).
Was mich wundert ist, dass die Transferrate so gesunken ist. Welchen Werten kann ich jetzt vertrauen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Da ich noch knapp 130€ zur Verfügung habe, kam mir der Gedanke, eine SSD einzubauen. Da ich aber viel Speicherplatz für die Videos brauche (Urlaubvid sind "nur" 86GB) kämme eine SSD bei de aktuellen Preisen nicht in Frage (trotz des immensen Geschwindigkeitsunterschieds). Ein bisschen gesucht und ich schaue auf die relativ junge Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB mit 8GB SSD-Cache. Würde ein Austausch der Festplatten die Geschwindigkeit hier erhöhen, sodass eine flüssige Wiedergabe und Beabeitung möglich wäre? Habt ihr Alternativen?

LG Chillex


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

Welcher Player?

Die Platte ist immer schnell genug ein Video wiederzugeben.


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

Vlc, wmp, mpc, aimp


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

Was sagt VLC über den Codec? Bei VLC mal die Beschleunigung per GraKa deaktivieren.

Mal das ganze von nem Stick gestartet?

Auf nem anderen PC gemacht?


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

Also, das Abspielen ist ja weniger wichtig. Mehr eine flüssige Bearbeitung.
Ich habe mich jetzt doch entschieden, die festplatte auszutauschen.
Relativ zu vorschnell habe ich jetzt bei Alternate eine Seagate Momentus XT 750GB mit 8GBSSD Cache bestellt, zusammen mit einem 2,5" Festplattengehäuse.

Meine Überlegung ist, Alternate hat gerade die    Mushkin Chronos 2,5" SSD 240 GB (20-Jahre-ALTERNATE-Edition) für 165€ im Angebot, ob ich nicht doch lieber diese SSD kaufe. Denn wenn sie schnell genug ist, dann bräuchte ich ja die Videodateien nicht umwandeln, sodass 240GB an Speicher ausreichen müssten, um Windows mit allen Progs, den Videos und meiner Musiksammlung draufzuklatschen. Und die alte Festplatte als mobile Externe dann dabei haben. Mein N56 hat ein SATA3-6GB Anschluss.
Oder wird sich dass nicht so auswirken und ich sollte bei der Seagate Momentus bleiben?

LG Chillex


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

Die Seagate nutzt die SSD nur als Cache, sprich nur wennn du diese Datei oft nutzt tritt eine Beschleunigung auf. Z.B. beim Booten.

Treiber aktuell?

Fragmentierung der Festplatte?

Prüfe mal ob die Karte "aufgeweckt" wird (GPU-Z).

Protokolliere mal die CPU-Auslastung und die RAM-Nutzung.

Sind die Programme aktuell und richtig eingestellt?


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

Also die Treiber sind aktuell. Die Festplatte wurde vor dem Test defragmentiert. Ich lass nochmal defragmentieren.
Wie meinst Du das mit dem Aufwecken?

Also lieber zur SSD greifen, die Momentus wird kaum etwas bringen?


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

"aufwecken" mein, dass der CHip mit seinen hohen/schnellen 3D Taktraten läuft. Daran kann es tatsächlich liegen, wenn du zwar CUDA nutzt, aber die Grafikkarte einfach "glaubt" sie hätte nichts zu tun und läuft mit ihrem langsamen Stromspar-Taktprofil.
An der Festplatte sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen (es sei denn die eine genutzte Datei ist sehr fragmentiert ... trotz defragmentierung )

Falls sie tatsächlich im 3D-Modus läuft könntest du ggf. mal eine SSD ausprobieren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es was bringt, klingt eher nach einen Softwareproblem. Möglicherweise taktet sie ja auch die CPU nicht hoch, das hatte ich auch schonmal!


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

Interessanterweise zeigt mir GPU-Z an, dass CUDA nicht unterstützt wird. Hab geguckt, die Graka hat kein Aufwachen, sie läuft im maximal Takt (835 und 900)

Hier die VLC-Infos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

chillex92 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise zeigt mir GPU-Z an, dass CUDA nicht unterstützt wird. Hab geguckt, die Graka hat kein Aufwachen, sie läuft im maximal Takt (835 und 900)


 
Das klingt gerade eher so, als ob die Intel IGP aktiv wäre und du irgendwie die maximalen taktwerte ausgelesen hast ^^
Aber vielleicht ja auch nicht, gerade weil die GT650M auf jeden Fall CUDA unterstützt, da wäre ein Screenshot zur beurteilung gut (am besten GPUz und CPUz bei gestartetem Videoschnittprogramm.

Was du auf die schnelle noch machen könntest ist folgendes:
-> Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -  Nvidia-Systemsteuerung öffnen
-> oben in der Symbolleiste müsste es einen Eintrag "Desktop" geben
-> dort "Desktopkontextmenü hinzufügen" aktivieren und das nächste mal das Videoprogramm mit einem Rechtsklick anklicken und dann müsstest du irgendwie einen Nvidia-Eintrag haben, bei dem du die gewünschte GPU auswählen kannst, mit der das Programm gestartet werden soll, dort dann halt Nvidia auswählen


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

> Was du auf die schnelle noch machen könntest ist folgendes:
> -> Rechtsklick auf den Desktop -  Nvidia-Systemsteuerung öffnen
> -> oben in der Symbolleiste müsste es einen Eintrag "Desktop" geben
> -> dort "Desktopkontextmenü hinzufügen" aktivieren und das nächste mal das Videoprogramm mit einem Rechtsklick anklicken und dann müsstest du irgendwie einen Nvidia-Eintrag haben, bei dem du die gewünschte GPU auswählen kannst, mit der das Programm gestartet werden soll, dort dann halt Nvidia auswählen


 
Oh, das ist Standard bei mir und ich habe bis jetzt die Nvidia Graka jedes Mal ausgewählt. 

Jetzt gerade beobachte ich, dass eine flüssige Wiedergabe bei dem Original-Material möglich ist, mit WMP und VLC.  Mache nochmal einen Testdurchgang mit der Videosoftware.

Nebenbei: Vielen Dank für eure aufwändige Hilfe


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

Kein Problem.
Aber hast du dann jetzt eigentlich schon irgendetwas geändert oder läuft es nun einfach?


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

Okay, habe das Verhalten von CPU und GPU mitverfolgt, bei den Original-Dateien takten sich CPU und GPU hoch, sobald eine einfachere Datei (das sind die konvertierten, aber sieben mal so großen Cineform-Videos) wird wieder runtergetaktet. Kann ich den Stromsparmodus von CPU und GPU nicht abschalten? Unter Windows?



fadade schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> Aber hast du dann jetzt eigentlich schon irgendetwas geändert oder läuft es nun einfach?


 Bis auf das Defragmentieren habe ich nichts geändert.

Werde jetzt nochmal nen HDTune test machen.

So Test wiederholt, ich hab nur noch mehr Fragen: Ich habe wieder eine Durchschnittstransferrate von 80 MB/s! Der Test (siehe screenshot) zeigte auch keine "Einbrüche" wie vorher. Läuft gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mysterium... Stromsparmodus??​


chillex92 schrieb:


> So Test wiederholt, ich hab nur noch mehr Fragen: Ich habe wieder eine Durchschnittstransferrate von 80 MB/s! Der Test (siehe screenshot) zeigte auch keine "Einbrüche" wie vorher. Läuft gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Würde sagen, die Software ist unzuverlässig. Direkt danach wieder Test: ~20MB/s. Das kann nicht sein. Updates alle drauf, neueste Treiber... >.>


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

Also erstens mal gibt es einen "ändern"-Button für schnell aufeinander gepostete Informationen 

Jojo, der Stromsparmodus ... also die CPU hochzutakten sollte relativ einfach möglich sein, indem du in der Systemsteuerung unter _System und Sicherheit_ - _Energieoptionen _- _[Energiepsarplan wählen und anklicken]_ -_ Erweiterte Einstellungen ändern_ - und dort den Eintrag _Prozessorenergieverwaltung _suchst. Da müsste unter _Minimaler Leistungszustand_ dann am besten sowas um 80 oder 90% stehen und die _Systemkühlungsrichtlinie _sollte auf _aktiv _sein.

Für die Grafikkarte könnte man ggf. einen Trick anwenden, indem du das Tool Nvidia-Inspector installierst, den dort enthaltenen "Multi-Display-Power-Saver" ausführst und den so einstellst, dass die Grafikkarte schon ab einer Auslastung von 1% in den 3D-Modus wechselt; sofern die 1% Auslastung dann auch mit den entsprechenden Videodaten erreicht werden (kannste ja kurz mit GPUz nachschauen)

*Edit: *was läuft denn alles so im Hintergrund bei dir? Ist ja schon merkwürdig, dass er nun wieder auf 20MB runtergeht ...


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

Im Hintergrund läuft SkyDrive, die beiden Graka-Progs (Intel HD und Nvidia, Realtek HD audiomanager, Kaspersky Security Suite 12 CBE, WLAN, Firefox und noch die anderen Systemprozesse fürs Notebook (habe alle ASUS, außer InstantOn, Progs deaktiviert.)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Prozessor. Probiere es gleich mal aus.

*EDIT:* Würde sich deiner Meinung nach die Momentus XT denn dann lohnen? 7.200 RPM und gute Transferraten. Sie kommt jetzt so oder so zu mir, zum Stornieren is zu spät. Ich die Annahme verweigern, würd als Storno funzen, kann aber auch erstmal annehmen und ausprobieren.
Eine SSD kostet schon etwas mehr und weniger Speicher, da dann lieber warten, bis günstiger sein wird...? Boah ist die Entscheidung treffen schwer! >.>

Fahre erstmal Eis kaufen und etwas entspannen...


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

Probieren geht über studieren 

Könnte ja doch schon die Lösung sein


----------



## chillex92 (7. August 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren
> 
> Könnte ja doch schon die Lösung sein


 
Bezogen auf die Festplatte oder der CPU?


----------



## fadade (7. August 2012)

Die neue Festplatte mein ich jetzt. ^^

Falls du sonst weiterhin Probleme mit der GPU hast, kannst du es mal mit dem Nvidia-Inspector probieren, denn ich habe das mal bei mir getestet (min Auslastung = 1%) und sie läuft damit dauerhaft im 3D-Modus.


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

Wobei das auch keine dauerhafte Lösung ist.

Hast ja, 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht bei Onlinekauf.

Mit den Transferraten: Das liegt u.A. daran das auch andere Sachen auf die Platte zugreifen. Z.B. Windows. Das verwaltet die Platte restriktiver als XP. Heißt es arbeitet wesentlich mehr damit.

Die alte Platte hatte 5.400RPM?


Und normalerweise muss der PC bei einer Videowiedergabe fast nichts machen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2012)

Moin!

Die Multiposts wurden von mir entfernt.  

@ TE

Das nächste mal bitte den "Bearbeiten"-Button benutzen, wenn du etwas nachtragen willst. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## chillex92 (9. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Die alte Platte hatte 5.400RPM?


 
Richtig. Nur 5.400. Habe jetzt die Momentus XT eingebaut, die schon wesentlich besser und schneller arbeitet. Musste Windows neu installieren. Die FAST-Funktion geht voll auf, Windows bootet statt in 80 Sekunden nur noch in 40 Sekunden. Programme öffnen sich schneller. Die Videos werden ruckelfrei abgespielt, habs jetzt nur unter WMP getestet (hat übrigens die schönste Bildquali). Wieder Magix gestartet. Dort ruckelt es dennoch. Ich überprüf andere Importfunktionen. Die Dateien haben durchschnittlich eine Datenrate von 25.000 kBit's. Und das im MTS Format. 
Werde nachtragen, was das Ergebnis ist.
Das Notebook an sich ist hamma! Macht einfach nur Spaß, vor allem der Bildschirm ist toll. Gute und kräftige Farben.

@Painkiller: Geht klar, danke! Werde mich bemühen. War schon länger nicht mehr in Foren unterwegs, daher Entschuldigung!


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

Was sagen: RAM, CPU, GraKa während der Arbeit an den Videos?


----------



## chillex92 (9. August 2012)

Ich wurde gebeten, den LAN-Anschluss zu fotografieren. Hier ist er:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Herausnehmen ist wirklich etwas schwieriger wegen dem Klappmechanismus. Wer täglich ihn benutzen müsste, wäre wohl unzufrieden. Wer nur selten ein LAN benutzt, den wirds nicht stören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillex92 (9. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Was sagen: RAM, CPU, GraKa während der Arbeit an den Videos?


 Hier ein Screenshot vom Desktop mit den Analyse-Progs. Der PC läuft im Energieplanmodus: HÖCHSTLEISTUNG. Das heißt die CPU taktet immer voll auf.
Das Videoprogramm wurde mit "Ausführen mit: Nividia Hochleistungsprozessor" ausgeführt. Einfach abspielen. Trotzdem ruckelt es manchmal. Die CPU ist unterfordert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde die Festplatte wohl zurückschicken. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist zwar da, aber 120€ dafür hinzublättern... nein eher nicht. Werde auf die Preissenkung der großen SSDs warten. Die alte Festplatte ist auch nichtdie langsamste. Spiele gehen damit gut (Gilde 2, HAWX, Siedler 7) Und solange werden die Vids eben konvertiert. Das schnelle Booten wird durch ASUS' InstantOn Technologie fast ganz ersetzt. Hier stimmt es das das Betriebssystem innerhalb 3-5 Sekunden wieder aus dem Standby aufwacht ud einsatzfähig ist. mit Instant On kann man bis zu 6 1/2 Tage im Standby bleiben. Das ist schon was.

Nachtrag: Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe und Hilfsbereitschaft. Danke Jungs!


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

Ist nichts auffälliges zu sehen... GPU schläft, CPU schläft...

Welcher Arbeitsspeicher ist verbaut?


----------



## chillex92 (9. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Ist nichts auffälliges zu sehen... GPU schläft, CPU schläft...
> 
> Welcher Arbeitsspeicher ist verbaut?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Samsung, 8GB DDR3 PC1200


----------



## fadade (9. August 2012)

Moin,

1) danke für die Bilder! Das nimmt mir jetzt doch ein bisschen die "Scheu" vor dem Gerät  
Würde das LAN-Kabel eigentlich auch in der Buchse gehalten werden, wenn diese Klappe nicht da wäre, oder ist *das *die eigentliche Halterung?

2) Wie Research schon schrieb ist nichts auffälliges  zu erkennen. Die *PUs schlafen zwar (fast) aber das liegt halt daran, dass reines bearbeiten auch ehe keine Auslastung erzeugt.

3) Mir ist noch eingefallen, es könnte generell an der *Auslagerungsdatei *liegen! Denn ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß diese Videodateien sind, aber das Betriebssystem entscheidet bei großen Datenpaketen häufiger mal: "Dude, das zieht mir zu viel RAM -> ab in die Auslagerungsdatei". Dann würde eine SSD auch sehr viel bringen, oder aber du schaltest das Auslagern (nahezu) ab für 0€  ^^

Mit nahezu meine ich, dass du die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine Größe von z.B. 2048MB fixierst, halt für "Notfälle" mal, und in der Registry den Eintrag _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\DisablePagingExecutive_ auf 1 setzt. Dadurch, dass du auch 8GB RAM hast, wäre sogar das komplette abschalten, also löschen/deaktivieren im obigen Schritt statt der Begrenzung in Ordnung, so wie ich es bei mir immer mache, aber wie gesagt, wenn du dann ggf. beim Videos bearbeiten doch mal etwas mehr brauchst, dann säuft dir das Programm ab


----------



## chillex92 (9. August 2012)

Danke für Tipp,
der Trick mit der Auslagerungsdatei hat leider nicht den gewünschten Effekt erzielt. Also ich glaube wirklich es liegt mehr am Dateiformat. Hab bisher nirgendwo gelesen, das mts ein Bearbeitungsfreundliches Format ist (Aufruf an die Cam-hersteller!).

Hab meine alte TByte Festplatte wieder eingebaut. Beim Arbeiten und im Betrieb ist kein Unterschied feststellbar. Werde also wieder fleißig konvertieren 

Danke für eure starke Mithilfe! 



> Würde das LAN-Kabel eigentlich auch in der Buchse gehalten werden, wenn diese Klappe nicht da wäre, oder ist *das *die eigentliche Halterung?


Das ist die eigentliche Halterung. Die Halterung ist in der Klappe eingebaut bzw gegossen. Alles eins. Ohne würde das Kabel nicht drin bleiben.
Alles in allem aber ein sehr schönes Notebook, das ungemein viel Spaß macht!


----------

